# PIZZA............what's your preference ?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Deep dish or regular crust?

And what's your favorite topping?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Deep dish (would have to be gluten-free these days); anchovy....


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

As thin as possible, anchovies, sultanas, no cheese


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Thin, NY-style. It'll kill you, but you haven't lived till you've had a fried egg and truffle pizza.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

A pizza-what-you-fancy...does you good?!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I hope everyone knows that Pizza is not of Italian origin, at least not Italian on Italian soil, it is an American food....
[[ ADD: zOMG_ I was wrong! _I have to refute myself here. Flatbreads with toppings go waaaay back. 
The Tomato, introduced after the discovery of the Americas, became the sauce / topping on flatbreads when it was introduced to Europe -- seems some Neopolitans get the credit for first putting the tomato on top of the cheese, etc. The tomato is "American" but that is all the credit America gets -- but who can imagine -- or want -- a pizza without tomato sauce 
HOWEVER: "Two entrepreneurs, Ike Sewell and Ric Riccardo, invented Chicago-style deep-dish pizza, in 1943." ]]

You hit me just at the moment I was aware of feeling peckish - normally I wouldn't answer a food question 

Thin crust (_is there any other kind?_); Standard cheese and tomato sauce base of course, w / Black Olives, Mushrooms, Bacon.

The debate continues to rage whether NewYork (Manhattan) or Chicago style pizza is better / best. If you're from ______ then of course that town's style would be central to the seemingly endless debate.

For me, though I love these elements, Pineapple, Avacado, Bean Sprouts, etc. when what is on the Pizza is "California style" or something more newage-ish, I no longer consider it "Pizza."

Fat crust, deep dish (crust has a lip, baked in a pan with a lip -- 3 inches deep, with toppings that deep; a major meal), thin crust -- there is no one best, though I have my druthers, and am one who would truly be just as happy with a tablet you could swallow which met all food needs.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Only Italian: Margherita, Caprese, Prosciutto, Quattro formaggi.

----------------------------------------------------------



PetrB said:


> I hope everyone knows that Pizza is not of Italian origin, at least not Italian on Italian soil, it is an American food....


As a proud half-Italian, I disagree with that, of course.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Garlic said:


> As thin as possible, anchovies, sultanas, no cheese


No cheese? .


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

aleazk said:


> No cheese? .


I don't like cheese with fish or seafood
Also I like the tangy tomatoness that is lost if you smother it with cheese


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

aleazk said:


> As a proud half-Italian, I disagree with that, of course.


Is that Italian from the waist up, the waist down, or is it a vertical split, i.e. the right or left half?

I'm half Columbian, but not saying _which_ half, no way.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Garlic said:


> I don't like cheese with fish or seafood
> Also I like the tangy tomatoness that is lost if you smother it with cheese


Well, makes sense. I wouldn't combine cheese with fish either.



PetrB said:


> Is that Italian from the waist up, the waist down, or is it a vertical split, i.e. the right or left half?
> 
> I'm half Columbian, but not saying _which_ half, no way.


I don't know. I will have to check my surnames.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Deep dish. Or, thin crust pineapple and bacon


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Garlic said:


> I don't like cheese with fish or seafood
> Also I like the tangy tomatoness that is lost if you smother it with cheese


In which case it's not so much pizza as Provence pissaladière:


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I make my own with a thin base, tomato paste, garlic, sicilian oregano, mozzarella, prosciutto, artichokes and olives. Yum.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Of course its Italian you twits.
My grandparents brought their recipes over with them.
People are always trying to take Italians heritage away.

And BTW, Napoleon was Italian too.
na naaaaaa


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm of Italian heritage as well; I have relatives who live there and the way they make pizza is the authentic Neapolitan style with basil, mozzarella, and olive oil (over tomato sauce). It's definitely different than the New York Style pizza you find at most pizza places (which I like too!) but it's my favorite


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I read (maybe somebody can confirm this) that when pizza first came to the US it was after WWII and it was called tomato pie.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Tomato pie doesn't sound appetizing , no wonder they changed the name to pizza.....


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Itullian said:


> Of course its Italian you twits.
> My grandparents brought their recipes over with them.
> People are always trying to take Italians heritage away.
> 
> ...


Georgians have their own version of pizza, it's called Khachapuri and it taste maybe at least 1000 times better, I can testify to that with confidence....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khachapuri


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Thin crust with Alfredo sauce, mozzarella cheese (of course), olives, mushrooms, diced Roma tomatoes, and lobster.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Whenever I buy pizza it's always a Napolitana (with extra anchovies). I've made pizza myself and usually put on a combination of whatever vegetables we have with cheese. Never fails.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> In which case it's not so much pizza as Provence pissaladière:


That looks like an alien bioform! -- then again, so does the Hawaiin Hala fruit:


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

thin crust, beef/green pepper and the old style 'taco' pizza


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

PetrB said:


> That looks like an alien bioform! --


Oh dear, now you mention it, it does, and I don't think I'll ever be able to face pissaladière again.


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't like the thought of packing my stomach with a bunch of dough. My crust is thinner than regular. I use my own whole wheat tortillas which I make slightly thicker than the typical burrito wrap stuff that you find prepackaged. And while they are being warmed, I melt butter, minced garlic with oregano to spread on the tortilla before any toppings.

toppings: a moderate amount of sauce, a generous amount of moz, tomatoes, onions, peppers, black olives.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

No pizzas quite as nice as the ones I make myself. And the best type is one I invented myself, namely "three fruits and a fungus," i.e. olives, fresh tomatoes, avocado and mushrooms.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

PetrB said:


> That looks like an alien bioform! -- then again, so does the Hawaiin Hala fruit:
> View attachment 24941


That Hala fruit does look amazing...


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Blancrocher said:


> Thin, NY-style.


very nice. I also loved the Sicilian (thick, rectangular) NY pizza when I lived there - with oregano.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Flatbreads with toppings go waaaay back.


indeed they do -> *lahmacun*.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Aside from various great Italian styles, something along the lines of this:


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

aleazk said:


> Only Italian: Margherita, Caprese, Prosciutto, Quattro formaggi.


You just ripped my favourites out of the oven (Quattro formaggi on top for me!), and may I add, Pizza should only be served if it has been baked in a wood burning oven fired with Olive Wood to get it hot enough! Those Electric ones are detrimental to any kind of good crust!

/ptr


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

PetrB said:


> I hope everyone knows that Pizza is not of Italian origin, at least not Italian on Italian soil, it is an American food....
> [[ ADD: zOMG_ I was wrong! _I have to refute myself here. Flatbreads with toppings go waaaay back.
> The Tomato, introduced after the discovery of the Americas, became the sauce / topping on flatbreads when it was introduced to Europe -- seems some Neopolitans get the credit for first putting the tomato on top of the cheese, etc. The tomato is "American" but that is all the credit America gets -- but who can imagine -- or want -- a pizza without tomato sauce
> HOWEVER: "Two entrepreneurs, Ike Sewell and Ric Riccardo, invented Chicago-style deep-dish pizza, in 1943." ]]
> ...


It certainly is Italian,but not the monstrous N.American thing.pure stodge!
It should be thin and with anchovies---I actually saw an advert saying "We don't use anchovies"!!!
+


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh, anchovies! I've never tried them myself, but oddly enough, I am a big seafood fan.... 

But really, pizza with a thin crust is not all that bad. Thin crust, cheese must not be very fatty, not too much oil, and it must be olive oil.... Actually, where I come from, olive oil is made from olives soon after their picked from olive tree orchards. So then olive oil soap is made. It's not something too new, but I've seen it sell for rip-off prices in the big cities of the USA.... 

Anyway, pizza.... Is okay when it's made "right."


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Although I have pollio, I do *like* this topic.

Thin and crispy crust, with pepperoni and mushroom toppings.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> Although I have pollio, I do *like* this topic.
> 
> Thin and crispy crust, with pepperoni and mushroom toppings.


Yes thin and crispy crust, but being a very picky eater, no toppings whatsoever for me.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

kv466 said:


> Aside from various great Italian styles, something along the lines of this:


Do not kid us.

View attachment 24989


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Okay, perhaps I'd attempt eating the first.... Well, of COURSE I'd attempt eating the first!!!  

But the second? Wait.... Are we supposed to be calling that food?....


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

moody said:


> It certainly is Italian,but not the monstrous N.American thing.pure stodge!
> It should be thin and with anchovies---*I actually saw an advert saying "We don't use anchovies"!!!*+


I actually love anchovies.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Mushrooms and tomatoes YYYYYYYUMMMMMYYYYYYYY!!!


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

I make my own crust with whole wheat flour using my tortilla press because I prefer thin. And when initially heating them, brush on melted butter with minced garlic and oregano. I add minimal sauce but go a little crazy with the mozz.

Toppings: always onion, tomato and black olives ... I don't like meat on my pie, occasionally spinach, banana peppers ...lately I've been adding zucchini


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

My main preference is "often."

As for toppings, I go with the classic combination of pepperoni, olive, and mushroom. 

Deep dish or thin. They can both be great. 

Always with a nice Italian red wine.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Strangely enough, for someone who was born-and-raised in the Chicago area, I'm not a big fan of deep-dish pizza. My college town, however, had a "stuffed pizza" that actually consisted of bottom-crust, tomato-based sauce/paste, cheese like a pie filling, topping-choices blended in with the cheese, and a top-crust, just like a conventional pie.

I guess nowadays that's kinda like heart-attack-in-a-box... and it's probably lucky for my blood-vessels that this stuff isn't readily available to me.

Not many things better than a sausage & mushroom pizza made with _good_ Italian sausage. Not many things worse than a sausage & mushroom pizza made with less-than-good sausage.

Lately my "special occasion" pizza has been (sort of) Brooklyn style, from a Coal-Fired oven. [Presumably, employing that good old Anthracite straight outta Northeastern Pennsylvania.]


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

^^^^ I love that text color! So innovative.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

An authentic, New York Sicilian pie,with a not too doughy crust is heaven on earth for me! :angel:


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

mstar said:


> ^^^^ I love that text color! So innovative.


My favorite color as well.


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

I usually have supreme pizzas, a meat veggie meddly. I like both green and black olives, if possible. Artichoke hearts are excellent on pizza. Plenty o crushed red pepper and Parmesan.

If I'm in a 'let myself go' mood, just sausage, onion and extra cheese will do nicely.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Because of the carbs and salt, pizza that is commercially made is a huge no-no for me because I am diabetic ... but when I do splurge, it's stuffed crust with cheese and tomatoes for the topping. I can have three slices without having to face the :devil: for pennance. 

My wife makes homemade pizza (totally from scratch) and it's delicious ...


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

DEEEEEP dish with fennel in the sauce, a la Impellizeri's in Louisville (can I get an "amen" from anyone in the 'ville?)/Katie

Edit: http://impellizzeris.com/

P.S.: If ya go, run me over a pie on yer way home - I'm about 4 hours east...will pay POD


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies (Nov 29, 2013)

My favorite pizza topping is bacon.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

My preference is to eat my pizzas in Italy.

I am often disappointed.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I like pizza done by Italians! But most often I do it myself from scratch. I keep it very thin with a lot of cheese (mozza, parmigiano regianno), tomato sauce, some sort of salami, mushrooms, tomato slices, pepper, olives, asparagus, or other veggies (not all at once), and sprinkled with oregano


----------

